# texting and driving..



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

Do anyone here text and drive? I thought this is something important. I find it annoying that people do that instead of pulling over and then text. What could be so important that you risk everybodies life and including yours by doing that when you are driving.


:doh::doh:


----------



## Cors (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't drive but know many people who see no problems with a quick text during driving and I don't approve of it at all. I wish people will take road safety more seriously. 

Someone I know lost her brother to it.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a blemish free driving record and I doubt most could compare and I am very proud of that fact that I did learn the Rules of the road.

:bow:


----------



## Zowie (Apr 24, 2010)

Hehe, theres a law here against cell phone usage at all in a car. People are stupid, they think they can do anything, of course they'll text, or call, or apply makeup.

I've texted while riding a bike, if that counts for anything. It's equally stupid.


----------



## djudex (Apr 24, 2010)

I text and drive while combing my hair, holding a venti decaf half fat double foam no whip hippacinno, changing the radio station and reading the latest John Grisham novel. It's all good.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

djudex said:


> I text and drive while combing my hair, holding a venti decaf half fat double foam no whip hippacinno, changing the radio station and reading the latest John Grisham novel. It's all good.




you would not want me to be in front of ya if you are doing all that? for some reason my car's brakes seem to be activated by themselves and I dont know why? must be anti texting gremlins...lol


----------



## Esther (Apr 24, 2010)

My boyfriend has become super annoying for talking/texting while driving ever since he got an iPhone... it's something he never used to do before. The other day we were coming back from lunch out of town and I had to tell him we were driving off the road because he wasn't even looking. I'm surprised he hasn't smashed up his car yet.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 24, 2010)

i text at stop lights but i wont pull over or i'd never actually get anywhere. as soon as a hit send two more come in...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 24, 2010)

djudex said:


> I text and drive while combing my hair, holding a venti decaf half fat double foam no whip hippacinno, changing the radio station and reading the latest John Grisham novel. It's all good.



*I can braid my hair while texting and brewing my own french press/expresso roast/soy latte + stevia/caf/caf/lite whip; and do kegel exercises *


----------



## escapist (Apr 24, 2010)

I think I tried it once...it was a total FAIL. I don't know how people do it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 24, 2010)

Texting and driving makes absolutely no sense to me. I live in a state where you can't hold a cell phone and drive, but I wouldn't do it anyway except to call 9-1-1 (& I'd still try to pull over and call if I could). I know there are a lot of Oprah haters here, so I'm hesitant to mention her, but a guest on her show, the daughter of a woman who was killed by someone on a cell phone said it best, "It isn't where your hands are, it's where your head is." 

After listening to that guest and another, a young guy in his twenties who killed two men - fathers with young families left behind - I was convinced. Here's a link to the show if anyone is interested: http://tinyurl.com/yka6mr8


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

Esther said:


> My boyfriend has become super annoying for talking/texting while driving ever since he got an iPhone... it's something he never used to do before. The other day we were coming back from lunch out of town and I had to tell him we were driving off the road because he wasn't even looking. I'm surprised he hasn't smashed up his car yet.




your boyfriend does not sound like he should be driving or better take the stupid i phone from him you are with him...or dont drive with him or better yet, break up with him...this maybe a cursor of things to come. Lack of responsibility maybe...


----------



## msbard90 (Apr 24, 2010)

No I do not text while driving. In fact, in January of this year, a texter-while-driving crashed into my Jeep Grand Cherokee going about 50 miles per hour, sending me into the person in front of me, and making my jeep fold into an accordion. (Pretty hard to do considering the guy was driving some POS saturn). I could have very easily died- but I was fine. He was the one that needed to have a titanium rod placed in his leg from hip to ankle. So, yes, I am very much against texting while driving, and wish there was something more that can be done to prevent it- like if your cell phone is detected moving with you at a rate of more than 5 miles per hour that texting becomes disabled or something. It would never happen though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 24, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I can braid my hair while texting and brewing my own french press/expresso roast/soy latte + stevia/caf/caf/lite whip; and do kegel exercises *



You win. Easy money.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

are making light of the situation and how would you feel if somebody smashed into because they were texting? I have decided to be more proactive in the sense that I have a sign or will have a sign on my back windows stating, " this car tends to make sudden stops so please be alert. if the idiots who are texting are not aware of this, I say break out your checkbook because you will be paying to repair my car and my whip lash plain and simple.

but on the other hand, I think if somebody caused accident due to texting, I say take the car away and have them text all they want while walking or taking public deportation and then maybe they will learn the hard way.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 24, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> are making light of the situation and how would you feel if somebody smashed into because they were texting?



Everyone takes it seriously, but there's no harm in joking about it. The people who do text know that it's a danger, and there are plenty of examples of horrible accidents because of phones, but let's face it, cars are dangerous either way. Texting is just yet another distraction among many.

And serious points to HDAngel, I can't even braid my hair when standing still.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 24, 2010)

I won't lie, I've done it once or twice. I fully understand how stupid it is and how dangerous. I justify by saying I was the only one on the road and I was going the speed limit, which was 25. I know it's wrong just the same, though.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 24, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> are making light of the situation and how would you feel if somebody smashed into because they were texting? I have decided to be more proactive in the sense that I have a sign or will have a sign on my back windows stating, " this car tends to make sudden stops so please be alert. if the idiots who are texting are not aware of this, I say break out your checkbook because you will be paying to repair my car and my whip lash plain and simple.
> 
> but on the other hand, I think if somebody caused accident due to texting, I say take the car away and have them text all they want while walking or taking public deportation and then maybe they will learn the hard way.



Something tells me that a sign on your back window would be counter-intuitive. You know, telling people not to engage in dangerous driving behavior is great. Except for the whole not being able to see out of your back window thing.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell (Apr 24, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> Do anyone here text and drive? I thought this is something important. I find it annoying that people do that instead of pulling over and then text. What could be so important that you risk everybodies life and including yours by doing that when you are driving.
> 
> 
> :doh::doh:



I used to text and call people when i was driving, then one day i nearly had an accident whist texting, luckly i didnt hit anyone and i didnt do any damage to myself or my car, but it certainally made me realise that i was lucky, since then i will not look at my phone at all when i am driving.

Although when i am using my satnav i will pick up the phone through that as it is hands free, but it will only ever be if i am on a straight road and i always slow down or even stop.


----------



## SexyVixen (Apr 24, 2010)

Texting and driving is dangerous period. Do anything that distracts you from driving is dangerous. 

There are plenty of program out there for free and for a small price that will read your incoming messages out loud. 

I use a program on my BlackBerry that is free. It reads my txt, email, facebook, and twitter messages outloud to me while I'm driving. It even sends a message back to the sender of the txt or email and tells them I'm driving and will respond shortly. The program tells me who is sending the message as well. Its so great cause I can choose to pull over and respond if I need too. 

I urge everyone here to commit to focusing on driving. You could save a life. Even your own.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 24, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Something tells me that a sign on your back window would be counter-intuitive. You know, telling people not to engage in dangerous driving behavior is great. Except for the whole not being able to see out of your back window thing.




is at the bottom of my window and I can see very well and I have side view mirrors also....


----------



## Paquito (Apr 24, 2010)

If I get a text, I usually glance at it quickly to see if it's important. If not, then I ignore it, and if it is, I'll respond at a stop light.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 24, 2010)

I usually just leave them for a stop light. If there are friends in the car someone is always my designated texter. They usually just read them to me and i tell them what to reply. Unless of course im getting naughty text messages from that special someone In my life. Then i just keep it in my pocket and respond later. No need for my friends to be reading my saucy texts.


----------



## Esther (Apr 24, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> your boyfriend does not sound like he should be driving or better take the stupid i phone from him you are with him...or dont drive with him or better yet, break up with him...this maybe a cursor of things to come. Lack of responsibility maybe...



That's a bit extreme. I'm not going to break up with the guy because he texts and drives. I just think he's gonna learn his lesson one of these days.


----------



## Esther (Apr 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Everyone takes it seriously, but there's no harm in joking about it. The people who do text know that it's a danger, and there are plenty of examples of horrible accidents because of phones, but let's face it, cars are dangerous either way. Texting is just yet another distraction among many.



This bears repeating. Texting and driving is stupid, but no more stupid than when I see people eating a burger and driving with their knees.


----------



## wolfpersona (Apr 24, 2010)

When you're on the ROAD you shouldn't do anything that will distract you. I got rid of my cell phone just because it ringing in the car would drive me crazy. Even the radio can be distracting. I've trained my self to keep it off. After being in two at fault accident's i don't know why they put radios in cars. I also like to drive alone. Talkative people can be a distraction. Some people don't understand when your insurance goes sky high. Its no laughing matter.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 24, 2010)

wolfpersona said:


> When you're on the ROAD you shouldn't do anything that will distract you. I got rid of my cell phone just because it ringing in the car would drive me crazy. Even the radio can be distracting. I've trained my self to keep it off.* After being in two at fault accident's i don't know why they put radios in cars.* I also like to drive alone. Talkative people can be a distraction. Some people don't understand when your insurance goes sky high. Its no laughing matter.



Some of us are not crappy drivers and can manage to listen to music while we drive. I guess my point is kind of proven invalid though when you flip on the news and see the millions of people ramming their cars into each other every day because of the radio. Oh wait.

Now to really make myself look like even more of a dick here, if you think your extreme opinion of driving applies to everyone else when it obviously does not, well, that's pretty crazy, duder.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 24, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Some of us are not crappy drivers and can manage to listen to music while we drive. I guess my point is kind of proven invalid though when you flip on the news and see the millions of people ramming their cars into each other every day because of the radio. Oh wait.
> 
> Now to really make myself look like even more of a dick here, if you think your extreme opinion of driving applies to everyone else when it obviously does not, well, that's pretty crazy, duder.



You're being a little harsh, no? It's not about being a bad drive, just many people can't be distracted, would rather just focus on the task at hand. I also can't listen to the radio when driving (I'm learning at the moment, so it's a little understandable), nor can I stand if anyone talks to me. I think Wolf has a point, although I wouldn't remove radios from cars. Just that people need to be smarter about their personal limits.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 24, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're being a little harsh, no? It's not about being a bad drive, just many people can't be distracted, would rather just focus on the task at hand. I also can't listen to the radio when driving (I'm learning at the moment, so it's a little understandable), nor can I stand if anyone talks to me. I think Wolf has a point, although I wouldn't remove radios from cars. Just that people need to be smarter about their personal limits.



I don't think I am being harsh at all. I didn't say he is a crappy driver, I just said some people are not crappy drivers. Do all people who don't listen to the radio to avoid crashing their cars = bad drivers? No, not at all. I would say that doing that is a mark of a safe driver since they are obviously taking care to ensure they can drive safely. We all know there are horrible, horrible drivers out there who listen to the radio and text and whatnot, but my point is that there is a vast majority of people able to drive their cars and rock out and multi-task to a degree.

Him saying that he can't understand why cars have radios and then finishing his post with big red text and an angry face accusing people of not understanding the ramifications of car accidents is a pretty extreme position to take in my opinion.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 24, 2010)

You kidding me? Passengers and the radio are the only things that keep me sane when I'm driving.


----------



## Esther (Apr 25, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> You kidding me? Passengers and the radio are the only things that keep me sane when I'm driving.



I'm gonna have to agree with you here. Otherwise... bring on the highway hypnosis.


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 25, 2010)

i am sorry but this is one thing i cannot stand

my best friend was in a serious car accident and lost his right eye. so i no way do i condone anything of the sort

anyone who texts and drives or drinks and drives can take a long walk off a short pier in my eyes.


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 25, 2010)

Esther said:


> I'm gonna have to agree with you here. Otherwise... bring on the highway hypnosis.



Agreed! I need my morning shows and my afternoon music to get through my drives.


----------



## wolfpersona (May 2, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Some of us are not crappy drivers and can manage to listen to music while we drive. I guess my point is kind of proven invalid though when you flip on the news and see the millions of people ramming their cars into each other every day because of the radio. Oh wait.
> 
> Now to really make myself look like even more of a dick here, if you think your extreme opinion of driving applies to everyone else when it obviously does not, well, that's pretty crazy, duder.



Buddy That's just *my* opinion. Notice the i the sentence. The last sentence im refering to is for anything dumb behind the wheel whatever it may be to lose focus from the road mainly texting and driving. And in response to your second post:Radio: I say fine. your eyes are on the road. youre hands are on the wheel. Texting: your hand and focus are on the phone for whatever breif time period it may be. I think its unsafe. I think hands free talk would be better. Also There are some people who don't know the ramifications of getting into a car accident or at least think about them. Example: A teen who has just got their license and hasn't heard any horror stories or gotten any advice from their parents.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 2, 2010)

wolfpersona said:


> Buddy That's just *my* opinion. Notice the i the sentence. The last sentence im refering to is for anything dumb behind the wheel whatever it may be to lose focus from the road mainly texting and driving. And in response to your second post:Radio: I say fine. your eyes are on the road. youre hands are on the wheel. Texting: your hand and focus are on the phone for whatever breif time period it may be. I think its unsafe. I think hands free talk would be better. Also There are some people who don't know the ramifications of getting into a car accident or at least think about them. Example: A teen who has just got their license and hasn't heard any horror stories or gotten any advice from their parents.




I was taught by my father on how to drive and it was a 65 vw bug and he told me to keep my eyes on the road at all times and my hands on the wheel. And it was a lesson learned early in life. I have come to the realization that in todays society you have idiots who drive with the seat leaning back so far they hold onto the wheel for dear and listening to the radio and texting or talking up a storm on the phone. The radio is fine and have been known to blair a great song or two with the windows down.

I because I uber cheap my insurance was about 35.00 per month but now it is 51.00 per month because of something that happens last year(long story).

Personally I feel I should not need to pay for insurance because I am blemish free and given priority treatment while driving but that is my ego blowing up right now. I take great pride in that fact and I tell people you want to go toe to toe with me, you may lose because of your lousy driving record. lol


----------



## wolfpersona (May 2, 2010)

I give you props man. You're saving a lot of money. lol


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

I've seen the following done by other drivers while I was on the road:

Having an entire newspaper spread across the wheel and front of the car. (I think it was the Wall Street Journal)

Practicing on a trumpet. I shit you not.

Applying nail polish to their TOES.

Shaving (dozens of times)

Masturbating (and once deliberately pulling up next to me to show me his shortcomings)

Applying full makeup

Complete changing one outfit to another (down to the bra and panties too) and at the same time CURLING her hair.

Rolling and then lighting a big fat spliff.

Urinating in a Snapple bottle.



New Jersey is SUCH an interesting place.

(And if it weren't for music or passengers, I would lose my mind).


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

My friend junior year of high-school was killed while texting.


----------



## Wanderer (May 3, 2010)

To be fair, there's more than one way for the radio to contribute to a car accident. Wagners' _Die Walkure_ (Ride of the Valkyries) has been implicated in a lot of car accidents. It's _so_ stirring, and _so_ over-the-top, drivers can get carried away... and then need to be carried away.

Me? I don't have a cellphone or PDA, so it's immaterial. But when I did, I never attempted to text or dial unless traffic was _very_ light, allowing me at least two car-lengths of distance.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> My friend junior year of high-school was killed while texting.


sorry Nutman.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> To be fair, there's more than one way for the radio to contribute to a car accident. Wagners' _Die Walkure_ (Ride of the Valkyries) has been implicated in a lot of car accidents. It's _so_ stirring, and _so_ over-the-top, drivers can get carried away... and then need to be carried away.
> 
> Me? I don't have a cellphone or PDA, so it's immaterial. But when I did, I never attempted to text or dial unless traffic was _very_ light, allowing me at least two car-lengths of distance.



The most i'll do is drink coke, but nothing more. I am too frightned to text or anything like that since my friend.


----------



## BigChaz (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> The most i'll do is drink coke, but nothing more. I am too frightned to text or anything like that since my friend.



Doing coke while driving isn't very safe either, just a fyi.


----------



## bremerton (May 3, 2010)

i text at red lights but once the light turns green, i drop my phone.

my bf texts while driving like a motherfucker and it's really unsettling to me.. i'm afraid he'll get in a wreck.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 3, 2010)

bremerton said:


> i text at red lights but once the light turns green, i drop my phone.
> 
> my bf texts while driving like a motherfucker and it's really unsettling to me.. i'm afraid he'll get in a wreck.



hahaahah, I'm not laughing because of your boyfriend potentially getting into a car accident. But mostly because you said "texts like a motherfucker" hahaha, that's the best wording ever.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> sorry Nutman.



thanks pearl


----------



## Paquito (May 3, 2010)

bremerton said:


> i text at red lights but once the light turns green, i drop my phone.
> 
> my bf texts while driving like a motherfucker and it's really unsettling to me.. i'm afraid he'll get in a wreck.



Why don't you just offer to do it for him? I have a friend that loves to text and put on makeup while driving, so I just snatch that phone when she gets a text and reply for her. Cuz she's not killing my ass, that's for sure.


----------



## WillSpark (May 3, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've seen the following done by other drivers while I was on the road:
> 
> Having an entire newspaper spread across the wheel and front of the car. (I think it was the Wall Street Journal)
> 
> ...



New Jersey...ah, I'm gonna be there next year. PromiseI won't do any of that.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 3, 2010)

I've gotten myself into a habit of doing shit I shouldn't while driving. I always procrastinate going to work and class so once I get in the car I usually eat, drink, text, call people, listen to music and apply some makeup or brush my hair. I've never been in a real accident though..tapped someones bumper once but I was in a traffic jam and I was staring at some people walking by my car and my foot slipped off the pedal. It was a taxi and I barely scratched his bumper, I didn't have to pay anything (although he tried!) Another time I went off the road because I hit black ice but I wasn't doing anything but driving at the time. Fantastic driver.. or just lucky?


----------



## likeitmatters (May 4, 2010)

bremerton said:


> i text at red lights but once the light turns green, i drop my phone.
> 
> my bf texts while driving like a motherfucker and it's really unsettling to me.. i'm afraid he'll get in a wreck.



I would tell him to slow down and stop texting or let me out. Actions like this could be a cursor to what his life will be like down the road. If one is lacking the knowledge to know right from wrong I would say that to let me out of the car and have a good life.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 4, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I've gotten myself into a habit of doing shit I shouldn't while driving. I always procrastinate going to work and class so once I get in the car I usually eat, drink, text, call people, listen to music and apply some makeup or brush my hair. I've never been in a real accident though..tapped someones bumper once but I was in a traffic jam and I was staring at some people walking by my car and my foot slipped off the pedal. It was a taxi and I barely scratched his bumper, I didn't have to pay anything (although he tried!) Another time I went off the road because I hit black ice but I wasn't doing anything but driving at the time. Fantastic driver.. or just lucky?




Do you know you are driving a car and not sitting at macy's cosmetic department getting a makeover? and do you know that you are not sitting at home and texting?

what is it about people and driving? Some take multi-tasking to the extremes and btw, you might want to leave a little early for work or school because it is better to be early than running late.

boy if somebody hit my back of my car, I would say take out your atm card and pony up some money right now or I will call the police and I need your insurance and drivers license....what is your choice? I would tell them...


----------



## likeitmatters (May 4, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> New Jersey...ah, I'm gonna be there next year. PromiseI won't do any of that.



try driving down here in south carolina when it rains. They go even faster and then start hydro planing and they are doing shit like texting or talking on the phone or eating and do not have the lights on....:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> try driving down here in south carolina when it rains. They go even faster and then start hydro planing and they are doing shit like texting or talking on the phone or eating and do not have the lights on....:doh::doh::doh:


Everyone eats while driving in Jersey. EVERYONE. It's a state pasttime.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> Do you know you are driving a car and not sitting at macy's cosmetic department getting a makeover? and do you know that you are not sitting at home and texting?
> 
> what is it about people and driving? Some take multi-tasking to the extremes and btw, you might want to leave a little early for work or school because it is better to be early than running late.
> 
> boy if somebody hit my back of my car, I would say take out your atm card and pony up some money right now or I will call the police and I need your insurance and drivers license....what is your choice? I would tell them...


I would say call the police because that's extortion. I have a perfect driving record too. Accidents happen.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 4, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> Do you know you are driving a car and not sitting at macy's cosmetic department getting a makeover? and do you know that you are not sitting at home and texting?
> 
> what is it about people and driving? Some take multi-tasking to the extremes and btw, you might want to leave a little early for work or school because it is better to be early than running late.
> 
> boy if somebody hit my back of my car, I would say take out your atm card and pony up some money right now or I will call the police and I need your insurance and drivers license....what is your choice? I would tell them...



It's weird, I do know that. There's a difference between smashing into someones car and accidentely tapping their bumper at 5 miles an hour. & he did call the police and the police told him, to his face, you didn't need to call me cause there's hardly anything there. On the report he wrote there was "a single scratch." He made a claim and got nothin'.


----------



## BigChaz (May 4, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> boy if somebody hit my back of my car, I would say take out your atm card and pony up some money right now or I will call the police and I need your insurance and drivers license....what is your choice? I would tell them...



Are you serious?


----------



## Paquito (May 4, 2010)

I probably wouldn't call the police if there was just a light scratch, I know we all mistakes. I tapped the little thing on the back of a guy's truck that you can hook trailers to, and he didn't call the SWAT team on me.


----------



## Zowie (May 4, 2010)

Of course not, that's ridiculous. Even if you were being completely careful, chances are that accidents do happen. If there's no damage, or just a minor scratch, whatever, maybe bitch at him a little, but life won't end. Don't bother the police for nothing. They've got better things to do than settle minor disputes like this.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 4, 2010)

for just a tap but if some nutjob hit me harder than 10 miles an hour and it hurt I would certainly give him option of police and exchange insurance and drivers license and if they wish to go that route that is fine. I like to avoid the foolishness and the lawyers fees that seem to go with accidents and it would be cheaper to settle right then and there dont you think?

I have old dodge intrepid car and if somebody damaged the paint, I feel that logic would come into play dont you think? go through the usual foolishness and exchange license and insurance or settle it right there? considering they are at fault anyway for hitting you in the back of the car. to me it is black and white and two options...


----------



## CastingPearls (May 4, 2010)

I don't know what it's like in every state but NJ is notorious for being the most litigious and therefore has the highest insurance rates in the country. 

If the two (or more) parties involved in a minor bumper pop agree that there is likely less than $500 in damages, it is unnecessary to call the police.

In fact, if you DO call the police and are really obnoxious about it, he will write a report but will likely also write you a ticket for being an asshole (but in legal-speak) I'm speaking from experience because someone hit MY car and his girlfriend jumped out of their truck and screamed bloody murder. The damage was to MY car only, and I didn't care because it was old and drivable and not worth the deductible. She made such a stink that the police officer who arrived told her boyfriend that if he did not shut her up, he would arrest her and have his truck impounded. The officer told me to go because I was not at fault. 

A month later I went to traffic court to keep a friend company on something unrelated. The couple who hit me were there. I stayed for their case to come up. They were protesting the 10 tickets the officer gave them (unbeknownst to me). The judge said to the guy 'you pissed off the officer, didn't you? This is what happens when you don't listen to an officer of the law.' and he didn't excuse ANY of the tickets.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 4, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I don't know what it's like in every state but NJ is notorious for being the most litigious and therefore has the highest insurance rates in the country.
> 
> If the two (or more) parties involved in a minor bumper pop agree that there is likely less than $500 in damages, it is unnecessary to call the police.
> 
> ...




I guess I have grown to have zero tolerence to foolishness when it comes to driving. I do not believe in the theory "accident" completely. To me, if you are a good driver and you are doing everything that you are supposed to do, you would expect other drivers to do so in return. There is no reason why human beings with some level of thinking cannot avoid having accident. At least in my eyes.

I say do the speed limit and avoid things like chatting on the phone and texting and being foolish just to impress your friends on how fast your car goes.


----------



## Zowie (May 4, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I do not believe in the theory "accident" completely. To me, if you are a good driver and you are doing everything that you are supposed to do, you would expect other drivers to do so in return. There is no reason why human beings with some level of thinking cannot avoid having accident. At least in my eyes.



Ever driven in a blizzard? You can have all your wits and more, and still get in a horrible accident. Things happen that aren't the driver's fault, accidents do happen.


----------



## WillSpark (May 5, 2010)

It seems you are being very inflexible and can't recognize accidents from bad driving skills, and don't have a good grasp of how judgemental one should be under certain circumstances.

If a person is eating a hotdog, they should have their liscence taken away, just like if they were drinking and driving.

You know, just like one would take one to get stitches for a paper cut the same way one would a large gash.

There are varying degrees of judgement and on the scale of judgemental, and not just on this, you tend to act on 10 at all times, to the point of trying to make others without your exact standards feel dumb or ashamed for not sharing the opinion. The same thing happened on the neckbeard thread.Not everyone is going to agree and everyone has the right to make their judgment call. Whatever consequences arise of idiotic judgment calls are on them, but you can't say what's right for everyone.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2010)

I used to have a phone where I could text with perfect grammar without even looking at it, was able to drive and text at the same time no problem.

Now I have a phone with a keypad so small I can't text and drive safely, so I limit when I do it to red lights and extreme traffic.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 5, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> It seems you are being very inflexible and can't recognize accidents from bad driving skills, and don't have a good grasp of how judgemental one should be under certain circumstances.
> 
> If a person is eating a hotdog, they should have their liscence taken away, just like if they were drinking and driving.
> 
> ...



you are missing my point completely, I see everything has black and white only these days and if one needs to adminster tough love so be it.

I live by my rules and I have lived very nicely and I know that everybody is going to agree with everybody else. and they can have their own opinion however common sense should prevail.

I take it you have only been driving a few years?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> you are missing my point completely, I see everything has black and white only these days and if one needs to adminster tough love so be it.
> 
> I live by my rules and I have lived very nicely and I know that everybody is going to agree with everybody else. and they can have their own opinion however common sense should prevail.
> 
> I take it you have only been driving a few years?


I've been driving over 23 years with an almost perfect record and I think your views are extreme too. It's not always black and white. If you demanded money from me I would call the police. 

As someone else posted upthread, ever drive in a blizzard? Or come upon sudden extreme fog conditions? What about when a vehicle next to you careens into yours because a third vehicle was avoiding a deer? Nobodys fault and three vehicles involved. Deer kill more people than any other animal in this country--google it.

Avoiding accidents entirely is only possible in fantasy. Being a good driver keeps the odds in your favor but it's not a guarantee. If you've never been in any accident in your entire life then you're either extremely lucky or live in an uninhabited area. 

And the cheap shot about how long WillSpark has been driving was classless and beneath you.


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I see everything has black and white only these days



well, _there's_ your problem.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've been driving over 23 years with an almost perfect record and I think your views are extreme too. It's not always black and white. If you demanded money from me I would call the police.
> 
> As someone else posted upthread, ever drive in a blizzard? Or come upon sudden extreme fog conditions? What about when a vehicle next to you careens into yours because a third vehicle was avoiding a deer? Nobodys fault and three vehicles involved. Deer kill more people than any other animal in this country--google it.
> 
> ...



I have alot of respect for you for personal reasons however, in regards to calling the police would you not think that it would be easier to settle it right then and there and not have your insurance go up and go through the hassles that one encounters with the insurance companies? I stand by what I am saying, it is sometimes better to simply ones life than go through all the red tape in life dont ya think?

And sorry if it came across as a cheap shot but it was something I had to say because it sort of annoys me when someone is very young and looking through rose colored glasses at life..I had them years ago until life took me into another realm and I lost them...life is truly black and white..sorry about that william...no hard feelings?

p.s. and yes I have driven in the snow and I am uber carefully to leave two or three length between me and the other car..or I do not drive in the snow period...


----------



## SnapDragon (May 5, 2010)

Using a phone when driving is irresponsible. Never had the problem 'though because I don't like texting and mobile phones in general. lol. I take my phone in the car to call an ambulance or a breakdown service should the need arise, and if it does, my car won't be moving.

And accidents do happen. I've had a driving licence for 11 years now and fortunately they haven't happened to me yet. If they do, remaining calm and being polite to the other person rather than being threatening or intimidating is probably the best way to go, even if you do think the other person is to blame. Making a mistake and damaging something is bad enough without someone treating you like crap too. :-(


----------



## Zowie (May 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> And sorry if it came across as a cheap shot but it was something I had to say because it sort of annoys me when someone is very young and looking through rose colored glasses at life..I had them years ago until life took me into another realm and I lost them...life is truly black and white..sorry about that william...no hard feelings?



Okay, I don't want to sound like a bitch, but you just did it again. Yes, Will is younger, and so am I, but it doesn't mean we don't have enough brains or experience to know what good and bad driving is. Just because a person hasn't been driving for very long doesn't mean they don't know what being in a car is like. You sound very much like you're preaching and not accepting any other point of view than your own. Kind of goes against the philosophy of a discussion board, doesn't it?


----------



## Paquito (May 5, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, I don't want to sound like a bitch, but you just did it again. Yes, Will is younger, and so am I, but it doesn't mean we don't have enough brains or experience to know what good and bad driving is.


Thank you for that.


bionic_eggplant said:


> Just because a person hasn't been driving for very long doesn't mean they don't know what being in a car is like.



And that.


bionic_eggplant said:


> You sound very much like you're preaching and not accepting any other point of view than your own. Kind of goes against the philosophy of a discussion board, doesn't it?



Aaaaaand that.

Within the first six months of having a license, I got into two wrecks (nothing serious, just two fender benders). The first happened because a nice couple from New Jersey forgot I had the right of way for the turn. They paid to fix the damages for my car, but I told the police not to press charges. It was an honest mistake, and as long as they paid for the damages it was fine. 

The other accident happened when the brakes in the car behind me gave out and the girl slammed into my car. Again, she paid for the damages and I asked the police not to give her a ticket. I mean, her brakes gave out, through no fault of her own.

Accidents happen.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 5, 2010)

Are you ever going to make a thread where you don't shit, bitch and moan all over it? Just curious.


----------



## BigChaz (May 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> ...life is truly black and white..



At your age, how can you even say this with a straight face? I just don't understand how anyone could ever really say that and believe it. I can't even explain how wrong it is because it's such a fundamental thing you learn past childhood. 

Have you never had to make hard decisions before that required negotiations, compromise, ethical considerations, or anything similar? The only way I can imagine someone living in a black and white world is one in which they walk into every situation with the idea that everything that comes out of their mouth is correct and there is absolutely zero room for anyone else's opinions or thoughts on the matter.

Kind of like the way you are posting in this thread.


----------



## WillSpark (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, I was definitely going to say something about how most of everything in life is in shades of grey, but Chaz pretty much got it all.

And really, I've gotten used to the age thing. It doesn't make me any less stupid. It jsut means someone is trying to pull some kind of power play without any actual comment ont he subject. "I'm older than you so I must be right" is just kinda dumb.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 5, 2010)

I was going to make a comment on this thread, and get into the discussion, then the Governor of Michigan went on Oprah and signed a Texting while driving ban! So ya, if you're ever in the great state of Michigan, don't text while driving! It's ILLEGAL!


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 5, 2010)

It's illegal here too.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 5, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> It's illegal here too.



ya, we're the twenty-third state, but how many of you can say the bill was signed on Oprah?!.... Ya, I didn't think so!


----------



## WillSpark (May 5, 2010)

We got kind of pissed because we got that signed, but only for people under the age of 18. Because you know, once you turn 18 texting and driving becomes completely okay and easy and not dangerous at all.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 5, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> At your age, how can you even say this with a straight face? I just don't understand how anyone could ever really say that and believe it. I can't even explain how wrong it is because it's such a fundamental thing you learn past childhood.
> 
> Have you never had to make hard decisions before that required negotiations, compromise, ethical considerations, or anything similar? The only way I can imagine someone living in a black and white world is one in which they walk into every situation with the idea that everything that comes out of their mouth is correct and there is absolutely zero room for anyone else's opinions or thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Kind of like the way you are posting in this thread.





lol I thought it was easier that way


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 5, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> We got kind of pissed because we got that signed, but only for people under the age of 18. Because you know, once you turn 18 texting and driving becomes completely okay and easy and not dangerous at all.



yeah that's really stupid, what the hell?


----------



## Melian (May 5, 2010)

While I wish that people who text and drive would just crash into a tree and kill themselves, unfortunately we share a road....so maybe they should just cut that shit out.

*stern glare*


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 5, 2010)

For the record, I'm certainly not encouraging texting (or eating, sleeping, drinking, applying makeup, reading, whatever) while driving.. hence why I said I've gotten myself into the habit of "doing shit I shouldn't." I just want that clarified. I'm trying to break the habit.. the root problem is that I procrastinate literally everything.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 6, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> 
> And that.
> ...



She's pretty amazing huh?


----------



## Paquito (May 6, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> She's pretty amazing huh?



Feel free to bask in my stewing-in-jealousy of the awesomesauce.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 6, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> Feel free to bask in my stewing-in-jealousy of the awesomesauce.



and with your permission . . . I shall bask.

I'm sure she'll get a kick out of this when she sees it in the morning.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Okay, I don't want to sound like a bitch, but you just did it again. Yes, Will is younger, and so am I, but it doesn't mean we don't have enough brains or experience to know what good and bad driving is. Just because a person hasn't been driving for very long doesn't mean they don't know what being in a car is like. You sound very much like you're preaching and not accepting any other point of view than your own. Kind of goes against the philosophy of a discussion board, doesn't it?



Damn BURN! I love it and very true you said it perfectly :bow::happy:


----------



## Zowie (May 6, 2010)

Oh my, I'm seriously starting to get a big head.


----------



## WillSpark (May 6, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh my, I'm seriously starting to get a big head.



How ever will you wear hats?


----------



## Zowie (May 6, 2010)

Haha, that just made me think of Alice In Wonderland, the Queen of Hearts.

Off with your head, Will!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

I'm LOVING hi-jacked threads! 
(or would this be car-jacked???) hmmmmmm


----------



## WillSpark (May 6, 2010)

Now how ever will I wear hats!?


----------



## Zowie (May 6, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Now how ever will I wear hats!?



Well, I guess you could always ask someone else to put them on your head. I hope you have good friends?

Haha, it is totally sidetracked. Hurrah.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

why is it that it appears that the younger generation at least in my area are texting and chatting and watching tv on their screens on the front of their dashboard? does this generation not get it? you are driving a 3 ton or so vehicle and you must be every alert at things around you. 

I do not get it at all but hey at all. I can hope and pray that the youth of today wont turn into whatever tomorrow.


----------



## Zowie (May 8, 2010)

Nope. We're all idiots, it was something in the water.


----------



## Paquito (May 8, 2010)

I so srry dat we r stoopid.


----------



## WillSpark (May 9, 2010)

Noone above the age of 20 does it. Sorry we all suck.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I guess us young peoples are just a bunch of idiots huh.


----------

